# 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz



## norsemann (7. April 2009)

*120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

suche einen 120mm lüfter der einen sehr hohen luftdurchsatz hat und per mainboard als cpu lüfter laufen kann


----------



## o!m (7. April 2009)

*AW: 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

Hier gibt es ein paar Empfehlungen.


----------



## praxiteen (7. April 2009)

*AW: 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

na wenn lautstärke kein thema is nimm den:ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - SilverStone FM121B 120x120x25



ansonsten bitte genauere angaben.mfg.


----------



## norsemann (8. April 2009)

*AW: 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

was haltet ihr von diesem :

*Silenx IXP-76-14

ich will diesen lüfter auf meinen zerotherm btf95 kühler schnallen , zur zeit habe ich da einen 80er lüfter drauf von meinem boxed lüfter und bei 3,5ghz und 1,4v spannung lüuft mein p2 x4 920 im idle jetzt bei 37 grad , aber wollte den noch kühler bekommen um die cpu weiter takten zu können da sie unter last doch schon mal über die 50 grad marke wandert 
*


----------



## Bigyeti (8. April 2009)

*AW: 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

Wenn die Lautstärke egal is ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Standard - Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000
Verwendung auf eigene Gefahr 
Und bitte keine Finger reinstecken, sonst sind se ab 

Ich weis allerdings ned ob du den mit deinem Mobo versorgen kannst


----------



## norsemann (8. April 2009)

*AW: 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

naja mit einer seperaten lüftersteuerung kann ich den ja auch direkt in den 12 v strank hängen von nt


----------



## Dicken (21. April 2009)

*AW: 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

Die Triebwerk Lüfter von Noiseblocker und Freser XTC können für dich Interesserant sein. Kosten sollen Sie ca. 30€ und haben hohen Luftdruck dazu sind sie noch Entkoppelt um die starken Vibrationen vom Gehäuse bzw. Radiator fern zuhalten.


----------



## Jazzman (22. April 2009)

*AW: 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

da gibts doch besonders extreme Lösungen von Delta und Pabst vll. sollteste da mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. April 2009)

*AW: 120mm lüfter mit extremen luftdurchsatz*

Bei menschlicher Lautstärke nen SilenX 38mm 14db Lüfter, der hat ordentlichen Luftdruck und nen guten Durchsatz, ohne dabei zu laut zu sein!
Die absolut bösesten sind die Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm, mit 38mm,
aber wie gesagt sind sehr gefährlich! Lüftergitter ist da fast Pflicht!!!
Lautheit ist unmenschlich!
Wenn nur 25mm Bautiefe, dann nen Scythe Slipstream 1900rpm,
das sind Monster im normalen Rahmen!
DIe Feser Teile ("Turbinen") sollen erst noch rauskommen, und mit 50mm Bautiefe einfach nur fett sein, aber die Dinger sollen auch wirklich sehr, sehr gute werden... Preis und Lautstärke sollte hier keine Rolle spielen, wobei die Leistung sogar das entschuldigen dürfte!!!

Hoffe die kleine Zusammenfassung hat was geholfen!
Der SilenX ganz oben ist auch der den du schon in Betracht gezogen hast,
hab einen rumliegen, sind sehr gut!!!
*Silenx IXP-76-14* <<< Kaufempfehlung!


----------

